# will a jdm s13 front fit a 89-93 hatch back



## cholojr19 (Feb 17, 2003)

i wanted 2 know if a jdm s13 front would fight a hatch back if they do do they look funny lemme know also does any 1 know where they sell them also where they sell the kits that an s14 front can fit 2


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

they look fine on 240......
check this out....
http://www.bomexaero.com/images1/s13silvia/ad035.jpg


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

yeah, the car is called a sil/eighty, its totally off the rocker. go to lsauto.com to get your clip. call and ask for kevin, cool guy, he will help you out. he has a sileighty of his own. he has clips in stock and ready to ship. what ever you do, do not get your clip from jdm direct, they suck. it took me 3 MONTHS to get my shit. and when it finally came, the oil pan was SMASHED beyond repair, and the oil pick up was ruened too. now i have to wait for a pan to get here before i can drive my car. its killin me, its all wired up and ready to shred.


----------

